# Do you ever blanket your babies?



## GlacierRidge (Oct 14, 2008)

I live in WI...and had a baby born September 1st. Of course she's fuzzy wuzzy.... but I'm wondering if I should get her a blanket for those cool mornings, and for winter especially, or will she be fine on her own? Her mom has a blanket, because last winter we were pretty cold and had record breaking snowfall, and she had some shivery moments. They have shelter they can come and go as they please, and I can stall them at night (I do) and when it's real cold, but by barn is not insulated....it's just shelter from teh wind and a dry bed is all!

Should I have a blanket on hand for her? If so....since I'm not sure I'll have any more foals, do you have any recommendations for where to purchase one? A waterproof, breathable one, preferrably the "growing" type with the velcro strap on the chest that can grow with them from now through weaning and maybe a little beyond. Maybe she won't need one, she is quite fuzzy, and I imagine may get moreso? But figure it doesn't hurt to have one on hand.

Angie


----------



## h2t99 (Oct 14, 2008)

HI Angie,

We just moved to Tennessee from Michigan, so I can relate to the winters!! I had a couple babies born mid september 2 yrs ago and I did not have to blanket mine at all!! But they did get locked in the barn if there was any chance of snow or rain. I ended up putting a fence up in the barn yard and they had access to the center of my barn 24/7. They only shared that with their moms, so I never had to worry about them!! I think as long as they can get into a barn and away from the wind she should be ok!!

I always went to the local auctions for blankets!! Much cheaper!!

Heidi


----------



## GlacierRidge (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for your input! Was hoping others would chime in as well! Helpful you were in Michigan and know what our winters can be like!

Angie


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 15, 2008)

HI Angie, I am way up here in northeast Wisc. ( about 45 minutes north of Green Bay, so you know it gets darn cold ...




) I have had foals born in late August, and have had no problems. I do have blankets which I make myself, just in case of a emergency, but never have had to use one. I have also had a foal born from a mare I bought ....not breed, well..needless to say she was, and baby was born Jan. 10. I do keep my donkeys in the barn at night, and our barn stays at about 30-40 degrees in winter. When they are outside, we have a large run in for them, attached to the barn and enclosed completely except for a small "door" for them. Never had any problems, even in the coldest of winters. Corinne


----------

